
Adobe explains how space images are Photoshopped - testrun
http://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2015/09/how-photoshop-helps-nasa-reveal-the-unseeable.html
======
reustle
You'd think Adobe would know a thing or two about UX
[http://i.imgur.com/QGnswcv.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/QGnswcv.jpg)

~~~
yAnonymous
...or web development.

~~~
smpetrey
Relevant -> [http://www.alphr.com/realworld/382765/dreamweaver-is-
still-d...](http://www.alphr.com/realworld/382765/dreamweaver-is-still-dying)

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/29/space-images-
photoshop/#c...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/29/space-images-
photoshop/#continued), which points to this.

